# More info on recent river drownings?



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

A man drowned on the Yampa last week and another in Glenwood Canyon a few days ago. Some guys also meet their makers on the Dolores. 

Anyone have more info? Flush drownings?

I'm hoping for more info than newspaper clippings, which I can read myself.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Whats the deal, I heard someone died on Clear Creek too?? Anyone hear about this noise?


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

This is the only one I could find.

Yampa
http://data2.itc.nps.gov/digest/headline.cfm?type=Incidents&id=1904


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*thanks*

Rasdoggy:
Thanks for the info in your post, we were at the Yampa/Green takeout on 18th and had heard some ruff news reported to us via cellphone from friend listening to the 9news weak report on the subject.
We putin on the 14th and ran Warmsprings the day before this death.
Warm Springs Hole has been getting sticky and the table rock afterwards, called "Maytag" is very magnetic when the Yampa is running 7500cfs +

Guidance and Protection


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

*Rafter drowns in Glenwood*

A 45 y/o Illinois man drowned when the raft he was in flipped over in Glenwood Canyon Sat. This happened around 4 pm near mile marker 122. The victim was thrown into the water, along with several other people, when his raft flipped over. People on another raft passing by were able to pull in all of the other passengers except for the victim. He was later pulled out of the river and given CPR, but rescuers were unable to revive him. This came from the Garfield County Sheriff's Office.

Another man died at The potholes. One unidentified man was in the water and was struggling when a second man jumped in to assist and was sucked into the current and drowned. This came from the Mesa county Sheriff's office.


----------



## Piedra (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_2750203


----------



## puma2fish (Nov 12, 2003)

Watch for a story about Pine Creek TODAY...


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

aaagggghhhhhhhh.......whats going on out there.......be fu*King careful....i dont want to read any more of this.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*Pine Creek incident*

http://www.themountainmail.com/main.asp?SectionID=4&SubSectionID=4&ArticleID=5122


----------



## JustinYakinCO (Mar 28, 2005)

*Arkansas River Incident*

I was present for the Arkansas river incident on Pine Cree/S-turn Rapid and also participated in the Evacuation. 

I was with 2 buddies kayaking the river when we stopped above Pine Creek Rapid to scout and watch other boaters descend the section. We watched a few kayakers run it and then TAC came through to the almost river wide hole with their 2 safety boaters. I didn't see the raft come in and hit the it but I did see the man recirculatiing in the hole. A safety boater (which I found out later was his son) came in the hole and got trashed on top of his Dad. The man was in there for about 10 - 15 seconds and was flusshed out. He grabbed the other safety boater and then got pinned on a rock river left between the kayak and the rock. They proceeded down S Turn in which the kayaker the man was holding on to got flipped end over end. I didn't see the man after that he entered the big last rapid. We proceeded to run the section and pulled out when the raft was pulling into the river right shore. I saw them pull a body out of the raft onto the shore so I popped my skirt and ran up. I told em I was First Reponder and an EMT with the trip (I think) told me they had been performing Compressions for 20 mins and EMS was called os I backed off. My buddies and I helped bring him up the hill to the Bus waiting on 24. It appeared that the care given to the man while he was on shore was done very nicely.

This was a very tragic incident and an amazing learning experience. 

I wouldn't recommend it to anyone....please Stay Safe and use good safety on these swollen rivers.

Justin


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*high water?*

can't help but wonder, did the guy on the colo. near glenwood die in shoshone? or barrel springs? 

hard for my pea brain to think of deaths on shoshone, but i've never seen it so high.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

Justin, 

Thanks for the info. Yea, bad situation. 

So, he came out of the hole breathing and fighting but getting worked plus the tough swim below did him in? 

Based on what you saw, do you have any recommendations? Like having throw ropes below the hole? It sounds like safety kayaks have their limits in turbulent water. 

I'm also very interested in details on the Glenwood Canyon drowning. Anyone? 

Thanks.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

*Glenwood*

http://www.postindependent.com/article/20050522/VALLEYNEWS/105220009/0/FRONTPAGE

Per the article above, the Glenwood death occured near mm 122. Just looked it up and the Shoshone exit is 123 and Grizzly is 121, so it must have been on the Shoshone section.


----------



## JustinYakinCO (Mar 28, 2005)

*Reply to Cstork*

Yeah, he definitely latched onto the kayak after the hole so it must have been the continuing rapids and the kayak that was close to him.

I would recommend at least 3 ropes near the biggest rapids ie the 2 major holes and near the bottom rapid.

Justin


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

*Drownings*

All that has happened is sad.  But you must remember that this is the biggest year we have had in 10 years. :lol: It's good and bad. We have growen as a sport ( KAYAKING/RAFTING/TUBEING/LIFEJACKING??? if they have a lifejacket???) into a big sport. We need to teach more safety. Everyone needs to know CPR!!! EVERYONE NEED TO KNOW HOW TO DEAL WITH BIG WATER!!! Don't go boating with people who don't know how ( or have ) a throw bag. Don't take people who know nothing about the river (comercial guides) when you might need them to save you. All in all be safe,have fun, and be able to have a BEER when your done. 

When I stated comercial guides I did'nt mean the guides did'nt know what they were doing. They seem to take a lot of people who are not very expercinced. And I see it on the river. Pluse there are a lot of river guides with there heads up there @#$% BE SAFE EVERYONE


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

This may sound rude, but taking gapers down the river is how guides make a living. Yes, we try to make sure they are phsyically able to paddle harder stuff, but if they knew enough to be on the river themselves and hence rescue me, why would they hire a guide, or pay for a trip? Maybe I am miss-understanding you, but this is my thoughts, as someone who has made a summer living on the river for a few years now.


----------



## chesterfield (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Pine creek incident*

I agree with the above with one addition. KNOW how to use a rope bag. You can't just throw it at someone in the water, especially someone who might be panicking. Use your whistle (you should have one!?)... Get the swimmers attention. Practice multiple throws in rapid succession. Be adamant about getting that swimmer out as fast as possible. You don't have to be pinned underwater to drown.


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Sorry guys did'nt mean it that way. Everyone should have a chance to be on the river. And I know you need to make a living also. I'v just seen some really bad decisions made out there. When I see one safety boater for 3 rafts with 6 people on them. going down dowd at 5ft Seems like we end up pulling more out than the safety boater. We're happy to help but what if we were'nt there. a 50-55 yo man would have a long swim. Thats bad decision making. You can't endanger people's life for money is all I'm saying. Chesterfield is right should have a Whistle but know how to use it right. someone just blowing it all the time does not help anything.


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

Does anyone have more info on the rafting death in Shoshone on May 21? I thought that section was pretty safe. This was a private trip.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I started kayaking memorial day.
I started reading mountain buzz the day after.
I'm taking my first CPR class this week.

All the talk here about safety and watching out for others has made me far more conscientious and cautious about how I view my abilities and my responsibilities.

I'm very thankful for the education from veterans I get here.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Helio, you taking the PPWC class this Thursday and Friday? If you are see you there.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Yes, I am. I look forward to meeting you.


----------

